# craft beers...



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

My wife and I host craft beer tastings at our house pretty frequently, just wanted to see if anyone else was into it.



Stone Brewery and Brooklyn Brewery are two of my favorites, she likes Dogfish Head and Victory Brewery.




Neither of us like IPAs, she is into Belgians and I am into Stouts and Porters.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Big craft beer movement here in the mid-west. Lots if good stuff to try, been into craft beers for many years now.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I love craft beer. I prefer pale ales, but enjoy trying others types also. 

There are lots of good local breweries in Texas: St Arnold, Real Ale, Rahr & Sons, just to name a few. 

I like trying craft beers from other parts of the country as well, Dogfish Head, New Glarus, etc.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Got a growler of Boulder Shake Chocolate Porter yesterday which paired well with my Java maduro.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Huge craft beer fan. I'm a BJCP provisional judge, entry level Cicerone, president of the local homebrew club, and am assistant brewmaster for Bone Island Brewing. Love me some beer.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Love craft beer. Been on an IPA kick recently but I like all kinds. Been trying to stay with local brewers lately I have a fellow beer snob friend out west and we are working a trade.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

anthony d said:


> My wife and I host craft beer tastings at our house pretty frequently, just wanted to see if anyone else was into it.
> 
> Stone Brewery and Brooklyn Brewery are two of my favorites, she likes Dogfish Head and Victory Brewery.
> 
> Neither of us like IPAs, she is into Belgians and I am into Stouts and Porters.


Hello, My name is huskers...........I like pretty much all kinds of beers and I do tastings EVERY WEEKEND at our local brewery.

I especially love Belgian Tripels and love searching for that dark beer that will make me want to come back for more.
:new_all_coholic:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

i can't drink any more. Tylenol clobbered my liver and spleen. 18 day coma & they told my wife that if I lived I'd be unable to walk or talk. I'm fine. I made it to the BJCP National level judge before it happened. That's my IPA contribution in the BJCP style guidelines. Loved IPAs. Was sipping on a lovely Islay scotch, Ardbeg, when I collapsed.

Cigars & pipes are my vices, now. None of the docs that treated me are concerned about these forms of tobacco.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Big Craft Beer fan. It's pretty much exclusively the only beer I drink; definitely the only I buy for myself. Pale Ales mostly. I am a Boulevard Brewery from Kansas City fan. They have a wide variety and good stuff, especially in their Smokestack Series and limited release stuff. Fortunate to have some local brewpubs nearby that put out some pretty good beers as well.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

huskers said:


> searching for that dark beer that will make me want to come back for more.
> :new_all_coholic:


have you tried sierra nevada's narwhal? its a very tasty imperial stout with just the right amount of alcohol to give a pleasant warmth on the way down


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

huskers said:


> Hello, My name is huskers...........I like pretty much all kinds of beers and I do tastings EVERY WEEKEND at our local brewery.
> 
> I especially love Belgian Tripels and love searching for that dark beer that will make me want to come back for more.
> :new_all_coholic:


When you say dark beers are you just talking about porters and stouts? Not sure how widely available it is but RJ Rockers makes a Black IPA called the Black Perle which is pretty good. New Holland's Dragon"s Milk is really good it's a bourbon barrel aged milk stout. It is awesome sipped just under room temp and it's like 10% ABV so you do just want to sip it :biggrin:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TreySC said:


> When you say dark beers are you just talking about porters and stouts? Not sure how widely available it is but RJ Rockers makes a Black IPA called the Black Perle which is pretty good. New Holland's Dragon"s Milk is really good it's a bourbon barrel aged milk stout. It is awesome sipped just under room temp and it's like 10% ABV so you do just want to sip it :biggrin:


we have a 10% at our brewery called black eye porter.

At first, 10% was a lot but now...........it's just another beer.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

New Holland also makes a Rye Hatter which is a black Pale Ale. Very tasty.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Even though I don't like IPA's, I acquired 4 bottles of Dogfish Head's 120 minute IPA recently.. It is anywhere from 15%-20%. It knocks you on your ass after just one...


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

anthony d said:


> Even though I don't like IPA's, I acquired 4 bottles of Dogfish Head's 120 minute IPA recently.. It is anywhere from 15%-20%. It knocks you on your ass after just one...


man I'm jealous, they can't sell that in South Carolina and I love their 90 minute. The 120 is on my list to find one of these days.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you can find anything from Revolution Brewing, they are making some really good beers right now


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I also love craft beer. I would say that my favorite style is hefeweizen and more specifically, Weihenstephaner's Hefeweiss. There's not any style that I don't enjoy though... I've found that stouts go quite well with a good smoke and even better, coffee stouts such as Founders Breakfast Stout or Kentucky Breakfast Stout. If you're lucky enough to get your hands on a bottle without paying $100+, Canadian Breakfast Stout.



TreySC said:


> man I'm jealous, they can't sell that in South Carolina and I love their 90 minute. The 120 is on my list to find one of these days.


Trey,

If you're ever down in the Hilton Head area, shoot me a PM. I have a couple 120s that have been aging for... um... maybe 2 years now. Unlike most IPAs, the 120 is more of a barleywine and it is well suited for aging. I also have some World Wide Stouts from that same period.

The 90min is one of my favorite IPAs. If you get the chance, Lagunitus Brown Shugga Substitute and The Brew Kettle White Rajah are great IPAs with more citrus hops. There's a great grapefruit taste with both of those.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

magoo6541 said:


> I also love craft beer. I would say that my favorite style is hefeweizen and more specifically, Weihenstephaner's Hefeweiss. There's not any style that I don't enjoy though... I've found that stouts go quite well with a good smoke and even better, coffee stouts such as Founders Breakfast Stout or Kentucky Breakfast Stout. If you're lucky enough to get your hands on a bottle without paying $100+, Canadian Breakfast Stout.
> 
> Trey,
> 
> ...


We've been talking about doing a weekend trip to Hilton Head, so I just might take you up on that offer Ryan.

I'm looking forward to Terrapin's Liquid Bliss should be out this month, it's a Peanut butter Chocolate stout guy at the beer store said it taste just like a reece's cup. Been keeping an eye out for Mexican Cake from Westbrook also I've heard that's pretty awesome


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Terrapin Liquid Bliss is good as well as their Moo Hoo and Wake n Bake. The Charleston Beer Exchange usually offered mixed growlers. I got a Wake n Moo Bliss last year and it was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

TreySC said:


> I'm looking forward to Terrapin's Liquid Bliss should be out this month, it's a Peanut butter Chocolate stout guy at the beer store said it taste just like a reece's cup. Been keeping an eye out for Mexican Cake from Westbrook also I've heard that's pretty awesome


Hmmmmm, I may have to venture up to the brewery and seek out this Liquid Bliss. I just picked up a 4-pack of Dragon's Milk Stout aged in oak barrels and will look forward to doing a review on it this weekend.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

I really enjoyed the Dragon's milk. I think it's best slightly chilled to room temp. I need to get down to the Charleston Beer exchange. Between beer and cigars I may need a second job


----------

